# Henry Vac for Sanding Disc Dust?



## jeffff (24 Oct 2012)

I've just picked up a Jet JSG-96 disc/belt sander. I need to sort out some sort of dust capture for it - and I'm hoping to be able to use a spare Henry vacuum to do so. I've been able to connect it to my bandsaw with good success, but the Jet sander has a 100mm extraction socket. The Henry vac has what looks to be about a 28mm outlet on the metal pipe - perhaps the flexible pipe is a fraction wider.

Has anyone connected a Henry (or similar vac) to a 100mm socket? Is there a converter available? (I see that Axminster do a 100mm to 63mm one).

Is the Henry going to do the job? Obviously 100mm is quite a bit bigger than 28mm, so the airflow is going to be reduced somewhat. I'm also wondering whether the bags/filters in a Henry are good enough to capture small dust. Would I be making the air even more unhealthy?

Any ideas appreciated


----------



## hammer n nails (24 Oct 2012)

i use a vax wet n dry on my tools works very well its also bagless


----------



## wallace (24 Oct 2012)

Hi I dont know what particle size a henry filters down to, do they have heppas on them. I would of thought it might filter the bigger stuff and allow the small dangerous stuff to be spread about. The filters will probably get clogged pretty quickly so you might want to make a small thein baffle and use it to separate the bulk of the dust befor it goes into the henry. Roy did a great thread on a makeing one. dust-extraction-and-thien-separators-my-efforts-t60232.html I have scaled it up for a dust extractor useing 6" pipe and it works well

HTL
Mark


----------



## MrYorke (24 Oct 2012)

Ou can get a heppa filter back from screwfix. I use them with mr MDF an works very well....although I mask up just in case as it lets a little puff of dust out as you run to the end the piece you are cutting


----------



## jeffff (24 Oct 2012)

Blowing the dangerous stuff about was my main concern - "mess" I can deal with. I'm not going to be doing very much sanding - so a part of me wonders about just wearing a mask - but I figure its better to be safe rather than sorry - plus, I imagine that the dust stays airborne for quite some time after you stop.

MrYorke: Would you be able to link me to the filters you are talking about? Is it a bag or some other filter? If I can get something inside my vac, I would probably got with that. As I said, I'm not going to be doing massive amounts of dust generating work.

I've done some reading on the thein baffles this afternoon. Looks like a cool system, and am I right in thinking it should remove most of the fine dust (even assuming my vac doesn't have a fancy filter)? I'm really tight on room, I've got a sort of micro work area in a stairwell - so I'd want the baffle to be as small as possible. A lot of the ones I've seen have been pretty big - great for not having to empty too often, but would take up nearly all of my spare space.

Thanks


----------



## eribaMotters (24 Oct 2012)

For over 20 years I have had a secondary filter fitted in a metal bodied switchable head Numatic cleaner. This is made of a very fine man made fibre, looks similar to the original and is used in addition to and not instead of the original supplied. I do NOT use bags.
Like this http://www.axminster.co.uk/numatic-numa ... rod820090/
This filter is still in very good order. I do not know what the filtration rating is, but I do know that in use I get NO smell of dust passing through. I use it in the workshop and around the house, including brick and plaster dust along with soot from sweeping the chimney.
In the workshop I use it as primary extraction on a 14" disc sander and hand tools. It is a secondary extractor to support a large Jet 1100 unit that I use through supplementary ports on a radial arm saw, circular saw and router table.
I have made it fit these accurately and quickly through fitting wooden bungs in the relevant extraction outlets that have a 32mm central hole for push fitting the nozzle of the hose fitting.
The motor in the head is a 1200w unit and works well. I did find the original 900w unit a bit lacking in suction and fitted the new motor a year or so ago.

Colin


----------



## jeffff (24 Oct 2012)

On the cyclone/seperator front, this looks like a really simple/compact method. I could just make that into the top of a small bucket. A lot of the designs I've seen for the thein seperators require routing (I don't have a router) - so the simplicity of this design is appealing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6j-psU1aWs

As I understand it, its the same as the thein seperator but without the seperating panel/slot - but from the looks of the video, its seems to do a good job. Is it only that slotted divide that differentiates a cyclone from the thein seperator? I suppose the only question is whether its doing a good job on the really, really fine stuff.

I wonder if that numatic filter would fit in my Henry (I'll need to dig it out and check measurements. I think actually mine isn't a henry (its yellow) so a George or Percy or whatever the yellow one is called. Thanks


----------



## Bright-Spark (25 Oct 2012)

You can get a Microtex filter to fit a Henry diameter vacuum, if you use this with Hepaflow bags most sites say this will give you 0.3 micron, 99.97% filtration. If you run this setup with some form of separator, be it a cyclone, thein baffle or drop box this would remove the majority visible sized dust particles. The Hepaflow bag would then effective operate as disposable pre-filter to the main Microtex filter.

As MrYorke advised you should also be wearing a mask for sanding 

B-S


----------



## jeffff (26 Oct 2012)

Thank-you - I had come to the same conclusion and checking that set-up as a "good idea" was my next step.

My plan is to have sander -> cyclone -> henry (with micotex filter + hepa bag) - I've contacted both the Dust Deputy company and Cyclone Central to see about getting one the cyclone sorted. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Webby (26 Oct 2012)

Bright-Spark":yini5fer said:


> You can get a Microtex filter to fit a Henry diameter vacuum, if you use this with Hepaflow bags most sites say this will give you 0.3 micron, 99.97% filtration. If you run this setup with some form of separator, be it a cyclone, thein baffle or drop box this would remove the majority visible sized dust particles. The Hepaflow bag would then effective operate as disposable pre-filter to the main Microtex filter.
> 
> *As MrYorke advised you should also be wearing a mask for sanding *
> B-S



What mask's do you recommend ...is there a mask for all eventualitys 

thanks Dave


----------

